# [Kaufberatung] Kabellose Gamer-Maus und Tastatur?



## BRAINDEAD (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Da meine Cherry CyMotion Master XPress und Logitech MX500 irgendwie schon so alt sind, wuerde ich mir gerne eine neue Tastatur und eine neue Maus zulegen.

Irgendwie habe ich wieder Lust auf etwas Kabelloses  Die Geraete sollten auf jeden Fall spieletauglich sein. Bei meinem Cherry-Keyboard ist das Ghosting naemlich ziemlich laestig...

Also meine Wuensche waeren:

Maus:


kabellos
Laser-Technik
spieletauglich
schwarz oder silber, jedenfalls gutaussehend 
Tastatur:


(nach Moeglichkeit) kabellos
spieletauglich
schwarz oder silber
Makro-Tasten oder LCD nicht notwendig

Habe die Logitech G7 (schwarze Version) ins Auge gefasst. Hier in Melbourne kostet sie umgerechnet rund 45 Euro und erfuellt meine Wuensche. Bin aber offen fuer andere Vorschlaege 

Die Tastatur ist ein groesseres Problem. *Ich finde einfach keine kabellose Gamer-Tastatur.* Die Razer Tarantula wuerde mir schon gefallen, aber sie hat eben ein Kabel. Die Logitech G15 gefaellt mir nicht besonders, ebensowenig die Microsoft Sidewinder X6 - ausserdem: Kabel  

Dachte z.B. an die (zugegeben etwas teure) "Logitech diNovo Keyboard for Notebooks". Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ist sie einigermassen spieletauglich? (Ghosting? Lags?)

Wenn es tastaturmaessig wirklich nichts Gutes gibt, dann wuerde ich am ehesten zur Tarantula tendieren.

Also, sendet mir Vorschlaege bzw. eure Meinungen zu meinen aktuellen Favoriten!

Danke schon mal im Voraus! 


EDIT: Was denkt ihr vom Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 5500 Revolution-Set? Die Tastatur hat zwar ein LCD, aber das stoert mich nicht. Wenigstens passen Tastatur und Maus zusammen.​


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2008)

ich würde die G7 nehmen ,die ist voll spieletauglich und bei PCGH 1.in der Bestenliste


----------



## BRAINDEAD (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht's mit Keyboard-Tipps aus? ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Oktober 2008)

mit cordless kenne ich mich net so allerdings finde ich die MX 5500 Tasta sehr gut zum Schreiben....
Was stört dich an dem Kabel??


----------



## rabit (25. Oktober 2008)

Also hab ca 1Jahr lang den Mx Revolution möchte den nicht missen top Mouse!


----------



## BRAINDEAD (26. Oktober 2008)

Also bei der Tastatur waere ein Kabel weniger schlimm, da man sie selten bewegt. Obwohl, wenn man es sich bequem machen will und das Keyboard auf den Schoss nimmt, kann ein Kabel laestig sein...

Die Revolution ist also eine gute Gaming-Maus? Gut zu wissen. Jemand mit 'nem Logitech Cordless Revolution Keyboard hier?


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Oktober 2008)

Microsoft arbeitet gerade mit der Sidewinder X8 an einer Innovativen kabellosen Gaming-Maus. Darauf würde ich an deiner Stelle warten, da dies die einzig wirklich gute kabellose Maus auf dem Markt wird!
 Klick mich und du wirst sehen...


----------



## BRAINDEAD (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich mir schon angesehen. Designmaessig sieht sie nicht so uebel aus, das Erscheinungsdatum ist dafuer umso schlimmer: Februar 2009 in den USA... D.h. normalerweise noch etwas spaeter in Australien. Will aber nicht so lange warten


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

dann würde ich wie gesagt die G/ nehmen ,oder halt die MX Revolution ,die ich allein von Design und Ergonomie sehr ansprechend finde


----------



## SCUX (27. Oktober 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> EDIT: Was denkt ihr vom Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 5500 Revolution-Set? Die Tastatur hat zwar ein LCD, aber das stoert mich nicht. Wenigstens passen Tastatur und Maus zusammen.​


also ich hab (m)eine zu verkaufen 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7222048


----------



## BRAINDEAD (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke, aber wieviel wuerde der Versand nach Australien kosten?


----------



## SCUX (27. Oktober 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Danke, aber wieviel wuerde der Versand nach Australien kosten?


 
*ca.12,90 *

Deutsche Post | Portokalkulator


----------



## BRAINDEAD (28. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, alles klar, aber wie du schreibst, scheint die Maus nicht 100%ig spieletauglich zu sein. Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Tastatur aus?

Danke fuer's Angebot!


----------



## SCUX (28. Oktober 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Hehe, alles klar, aber wie du schreibst, scheint die Maus nicht 100%ig spieletauglich zu sein.


naja, ICH komm nicht so zurecht mit ihr....
Reaktionsmäßig ist es wohl kein Problem....man muss halt die Form mögen 



> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Tastatur aus?


 wie?
meinst wegen Einzelverkauf? nee nee
wenn dann zusammen 
bis auf das Sie nicht so leise ist wie ich gerne hätte (nicht lauter als eine "Normale"!) ist Sie sehr gut...


----------



## BRAINDEAD (28. Oktober 2008)

Nicht Einzelverkauf, hab die Spieletauglichkeit gemeint


----------



## SCUX (28. Oktober 2008)

BRAINDEAD schrieb:


> Nicht Einzelverkauf, hab die Spieletauglichkeit gemeint


 Tastartur und Spieletauglichkeit ​also w,a,s & d sind drauf 

nee im Ernst, also Sie ist vom Anschlag her wie die G_Serie würd ich schätzen.....gab ja schon ein paar Tests, auch hier bei pcg(h)...musst halt mal schauen...ich hab mich an die leisen sehr kurzen Anschläge meiner SpeedLinkFlatMetal gewöhnt....​


----------



## BRAINDEAD (1. November 2008)

Naja, wie in meinem 1. Post erwaehnt, sind nicht alle Tastaturen voll spieletauglich, da sie, so wie meine Cherry, nicht mehrere gedrueckte Tasten auf einmal verarbeiten koennen (Ghosting).

Ich denke ich werde mir ein Razer Tarantula und eine Logitech G7 holen. Die Logitech G9 spricht mich zumindest optisch auch sehr an, ist aber leider kabelgebunden.

Vielen Dank fuer eure Posts!


----------

